# Combobox Klappliste wird von Textarea verdeckt



## Timo-Beil (26. April 2007)

Moin Moin,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mit Swing ein JFrame Fenster erstellt, und darin zwei JComboBoxen und darunter eine JTextArea gesetzt. 
Wenn ich die oberste Combobox aufklappe wird die Klappliste angezeigt. Die Klappliste verdeckt dann die Combobox, die unter der ersten Combobox ist, aber der untere Teil der Klappliste wird von der Textarea verdeckt. 

Habt ihr eine Idee wie man das ändern kann?

Danke,

Timo


----------



## KlaDi (26. April 2007)

Hallo,

so ganz ohne Quellcode ist das denke ich mal nicht so einfach.
Wie hast Du denn die Comboboxen im Quellcode definiert bzw auf Dein JFrame gepackt?
So:

```
1. Combobox
2. Combobox
Textarea
```
oder so:

```
Textarea
1.Combobox
2. Combobox
```

Gruß KlaDi.


----------



## matdacat (26. April 2007)

Klingt nach dem typischen Problem beim Vermischen von AWT- und Swingelementen. Du hast wirklich JComboBox bzw. JTextArea und nicht ComboBox bzw. TextArea verwendet? Wenn Du Deinen Code postest, ist das Problem sicher schnell behoben.


----------



## Timo-Beil (26. April 2007)

Aaaah okay, ich hatte eine JComboBox und eine Textarea verwendet. Jetzt habe ich statt der Textarea eine JTextArea genommen und schon gehts 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

Timo


----------

